# Largest Painting Contractors



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what painting company is the lagest and or most profitable? We could break that down into categories say Residential/Commercial/Industrial. Areas/U.S/World Wide/Local I have just been curious lately as to who these comapanies might be??????


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not going to name, names. I'm not sure who would be the KING! I know a few heavy weights and no of more. Most of them are out of San Diego, Sacramento, Las Vegas. Were talking 1500+ employees. As far as profitable, they all ways say they are. But you never really know. I know the SBA considers companies with 500 or less is considered a small business. A lot of big heavy weight are also drywallers, installation ect.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

For industrial, these guys http://www.paintplatoon.com/ are huge.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not so sure who the biggest is on the WEST COAST. There is so much WALL DEIGHN that not one painter can do it by themselves. But it is just GENERAL COATINGS. So who it would be? I couldn't tell you but I'm sure they are SUPERIOR.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What about residential. Any ideas??


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> What about residential. Any ideas??


I hear that these guys are taking over the whole northeast!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.iupat.org/


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I always wonder this aswell... I watch a lot of CNBC Business shows and wonder how some companies can grow so big. I sometimes get sick of things with 3-5 employees, I can't fathom the thought of 1500+. I always want to provide a superior service in my area and be a household name (as much as a contractor can be) when people are thinking of painting. I want to build relationships and a bankroll, where most of my competition focuses on the former of the two. It is important to focus on both i think to grow in size and in reputation. I see too many young contractors who get cocky the minute they start hiring out work, like they are the man... I laugh most times. Usually within a year or two they are so broke that they are forced to move, or they have pissed everyone off so badly their workers quit and the clients fire them. Kudos to anyone who can even employ 10 guys.. I don't know If I can do it.... If I do, do it, I can gaurentee I will be an insomniac for the rest of my life.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

some people have a talent for business. Sadly I've seen fairly big painters go belly up after rising too fast. Maybe my years in Florida gave me a bad reading but whenever someone went from a manageable crew to 3 crews, to 10 crews, evenutally he'd be back working alone or worse yet for someone else making 10 bucks an hour. Perhaps it was the florida boom and bust cycle which kept repeating itself, I don't know. It seemed to me quality control went out the window along with unrealiable workers and illegals. I've never had more that 3 guys and maybe one part timer, but I never had the talent for business, only for working.....still at it. pd


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

To many guys are worried about being the biggest rather than the best


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> To many guys are worried about being the biggest rather than the best


Who determines best?? 
Probably your customers 

Not trying to be rude, it is an honest question. 
I believe that most "painters" consider themselves the best. Or at least in the top 20 % and of course there are exceptions to this. Believe me I've hired and fired enough of them, and I have also worked for quite a few of them. My original post is because I'm interested in learning how they got where they are. (I know the usual answers are quality work....blah, blah, blah. But I'm looking for their "turning point". What job was it? What connection they made? Who influenced them?) I don't think you would be a large succesful,profitable painting company if you weren't one of the best.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting thoughts Aaron! I googled "largest painting contractors" and this thread was #2!
I did find this, businesses for sale. A little OT, but interesting!

I would think the franchises would be the biggest, if you were to count them as combined volume.

It would be interesting to hear from some larger companies, GeorgeZ is one I think of, I am sure there are others.

I also believe it goes back to being OOTB, I doubt many large companies have the owner swinging a brush!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How bout it George...would you like to share some of your story?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to hear more from Brian as well. I think having systems is key as well.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Who determines best??
> Probably your customers
> 
> Not trying to be rude, it is an honest question.
> I believe that most "painters" consider themselves the best. Or at least in the top 20 % and of course there are exceptions to this. Believe me I've hired and fired enough of them, and I have also worked for quite a few of them. My original post is because I'm interested in learning how they got where they are. (I know the usual answers are quality work....blah, blah, blah. But I'm looking for their "turning point". What job was it? What connection they made? Who influenced them?) I don't think you would be a large succesful,profitable painting company if you weren't one of the best.


I don't think you are being rude. I 100% agree with you. I can see how my post sounded arrogant. I did not mean it at all, like I think I am the best.
I just meant focus on being the best. Not acting like your the best. By that and hard work along with others. You could wind up being the biggest and not even intending to. That's how it seems that these big business got where they are today. One thing I love to hear, is a story from a successful business owner. Of how they got to where their at. One common factor is It took a lot of hard work doing the best and expecting the best from others. No matter what. 
.
I hope I make since


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't think you are being rude. I 100% agree with you. I can see how my post sounded arrogant. I did not mean it at all, like I think I am the best.
> I just meant focus on being the best. Not acting like your the best. By that and hard work along with others. You could wind up being the biggest and not even intending to. That's how it seems that these big business got where they are today. One thing I love to hear, is a story from a successful business owner. Of how they got to where their at. One common factor is It took a lot of hard work doing the best and expecting the best from others. No matter what.
> .
> I hope I make since


Didn't think that from you at all, just covering my own behind

I like where your going with the other thread you started.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> How bout it George...would you like to share some of your story?


No,
8-10 full time employees.
We are small.

These guys are not small.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

George Z said:


> No,
> 8-10 full time employees.
> We are small.
> 
> These guys are not small.


I assumed you were bigger because of your comments on adwords, your great website/blog and your comments on training of employees. It seems you have many of the systems in place of a larger biz!:thumbsup:

I think I read somewhere that the Nolan brothers were speakers at PACE 2010. They also do webinars for business strategies.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

My Beliefs in being BIG are as follows.

1. Network, Network, Network. You have to shake hands, get to know people, earn their trust, and then they'll make the phone ring.

2. Stand behind your word. Always do what you say you will do. Never, ever go back on your word. I always say, I do a good job you'll tell 10 people, I do a bad job, you'll tell 100.

3. Reinvest in your company. You'll not get rich quick, but you'll get rich slowly. New equipment, new methods, new services. The more you can offer a customer the more work you'll get.

4. Retain quality employees. It will be hard in the beginning but as you build your business you'll be glad you have trusted employees to take up the slack on those days where you're being pulled from one place to another.

5. Stay off the ladder. If you are on a ladder you aren't building your business.

6. Employee Training. Keep your employees up to date on the latest methods and techniques. The more your employees know the more they can do.

7. The buck stops here. Always remember that the success or failure of your company is you. You can't blame it on the economy, your employees, what ever. You made the choices, no one else. Remember where you come from and as success comes, don't forget where you started. You could easily end up there again.

This is my business, how I run it. Is it proven? I'll let you know in the future. But I think the advice is sound based on my experience.

Good Luck


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This company pretty much rocks in south Florida, where I worked...at least it did when they had me blowin' paint in 100' lifts all day long...
I got MAD pictures of the major projects they put me on, but hey, I would rather post pretty faux work instead.


yeeeeee haw!


----------

